# Probleme mit .htaccess und php-cgi



## hahni (8. Apr. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

folgendes .htaccess wird für den Betrieb von Magento in Verbindung mit php-cgi empfohlen (mit von mir angepassten Pfaden):

---
<IfModule mod_php5.c>
    php_flag magic_quotes_gpc off
    php_flag short_open_tag on
</IfModule>

Action php5-cgi cgi-bin/php5-cgi 
AddHandler php5-cgi .php

DirectoryIndex index.php

RewriteEngine on

#RewriteBase /

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/media/
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/skin/
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/js/
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-l

RewriteRule .* index.php
---

Das Binary liegt im Verzeichnis "/cgi-bin" der Webpräsenz und die eigentlichen PHP-Skripte im Verzeichnis "/web"! Fehlermeldung: 400 (ungültige Syntax)!

Muss denn tatsächlich in den Direktiven der Webseite folgendes stehen oder sorgt dies gar für Probleme:

---
<Directory /var/www/web999/cgi-bin/>
Options ExecCGI
AllowOverride None
</Directory>

<Directory /var/www/web999/web/>
AllowOverride All
</Directory>
---

Vielen Dank für Eure Mithilfe

Hahni


----------



## Till (9. Apr. 2008)

Wie lautet die exakte Fehlermeldung aus dem error log der Webseite?


----------



## hahni (9. Apr. 2008)

Mahlzeit Till,

---
[Wed Apr 09 00:45:26 2008] [error] [client 91.67.131.58] File does not exist: /var/www/web999/cgi-bin/php5-cgi/index.php
---

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## hahni (10. Apr. 2008)

Alternativ könnte ich mir ja vorstellen, auf meinem "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS" ein Update von meinem derzeitigen PHP-Stand 5.1.2 auf PHP >= 5.2.0 durchzuführen. Ist dieses Update mit "apt-get" etc. möglich, sodass alle Abhängigkeiten erhalten bleiben und kein "Schaden" entsteht?


----------

